# [Temecula, Ca] The Long War Doubles Tournament. 1/20/18 - 1/21/18



## SCGCGamesComics

We are excited to partner up with The Long War to bring you an awesome Warhammer 40k event.

This will be a team event where you and your partner will bring 1000 points a piece and battle it out in 5 rounds spread over 2 days!

Registration: You can register via our webstore
Entry: $100 per team!
Store will open at 9am to set up and get ready for round 1
Dice in the air at 10am

Want to join in on the discussion for this event? This is the Facebook group dedicated to the doubles event:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/524758274526756/

This is the tournament packet we will be using for this event:
https://tinyurl.com/y8g6g7e4

Tickets for this event are sold here:
https://tinyurl.com/ycsk8jyf


----------

